# Smok Quantum 80w



## Smoky Jordan (3/8/16)

Hi Guys

Any vendors going to bring this to Vape Con?

Thank you


----------



## Slav (15/8/16)

I'm interested in a cyan colored one

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

